# Where to go in Amsterdam for couples to watch a sexy lesbian peep show



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

As title please. I have just got back from Dam and like to try new things whilst there . This time me and my partner went to theBanana pub , basically pole dancing and lap dancing . It was ok , although we , want to watch live lesbians having sex , where can you recommend ? Whats this peep shows i keep seeing ? we also dint want to be dropped in the deep end . Thanks


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mattyt said:


> As title please. I have just got back from Dam and like to try new things whilst there . This time me and my partner went to theBanana pub , basically pole dancing and lap dancing . It was ok , although we , want to watch live lesbians having sex , where can you recommend ? Whats this peep shows i keep seeing ? we also dint want to be dropped in the deep end . Thanks


The peep shows are vile mate, best bet is casa rosa on the red light area. Bit pricey but it is similar to a small theatre and they have various acts on stage with full sex


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> The peep shows are vile mate, best bet is casa rosa on the red light area. Bit pricey but it is similar to a small theatre and they have various acts on stage with full sex


Hey mate thanks for the reply . The peep shows do look grim .

I have been to said theatre last year 100 E for 2 , but it was an experience .

I did notice the lesbian sex show in a red light window . Any more feed back on the one i mentioned .I just want to get down and dirty with my partner , where obviously the casa theatre didnt cut it .

Thanks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Much better chances in Prague ha ha

Just ask the girls in the window straight out with what you want and they will accommodate you.

I've done it me and my mate and one girl and another mate did it with 2 girls.

When I went with gf last, had a few offers to take us both in and I'm sure for money they will be willing to indulge what your after.

Look in to the brothels as well as you'll have a good chance in there to do what you want


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Much better chances in Prague ha ha
> 
> Just ask the girls in the window straight out with what you want and they will accommodate you.
> 
> ...


Ever the experienced one G-Unit


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Ever the experienced one G-Unit


HHhmm, I was told this from a 'friend' and then I just used google for some more info :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> HHhmm, I was told this from a 'friend' and then I just used google for some more info :rolleye:


hahahaha LIES!!!


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok mate thanks . Some enquires to make now then . Prague here we come . I m going to need to work extra hard hard to get my partner for a brothel trip . Might save that one for a little time .Ease her is slowly, and my self .


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Just been Amsterdam. Didn't think much of it to be honest. Better weed here at 1/4 the price. Peep shows and sex shows were just awkward. In small rooms sitting on seats like a church. Probably didn't help I was on truffles. 40€ each for 4 sex shows during the day and then a sex show across the road at night. I spent 5 minutes in there watching some girl who looked like a skag head probably wondering where she went wrong in her life getting choked by a cheesy looking dude. Very cringey i had to leave. Sold my ticket to an over excited 18 year old.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mattyt said:


> Ok mate thanks . Some enquires to make now then . Prague here we come . I m going to need to work extra hard hard to get my partner for a brothel trip . Might save that one for a little time .Ease her is slowly, and my self .


Prague is much cheaper and I think it feels not so much just going through the motions.

They have strip clubs that are not overly seedy and girls will perform full on together on a table right in front of you while you just sit back and enjoy the view whilst having a drink.

Ask nicely and they will allow you to touch and they will even offer 'extras' and take you to a private room to fully join in

Oh yeah 'my mate said' by the way............


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Look who has got a nice xmas present* :thumb:

Booking Acknowledgement

This is not an E-Ticket. You will receive separate E-mail for your E-Ticket

We have received your details and are processing your booking. Should you require any further information please contact us on 0208 518 1010 or send an email to [email protected] . Please do not rebook your flight or holiday as duplicate payments can occur and there may be cancellation charges applied.We will contact you during UK office hours. MON-FRI 0900 - 1830, SAT 1000-1600

Mr. A G

Wrexham

United Kingdom	Contact No. : 44 01978

Email id : @hotmail.co.uk	Booking reference : MYN.671

Your Flights Manchester to Prague

Kings Court

Prague

Deluxe Double

Including Breakfast

Check in:23-Dec-2013

Check out:27-Dec-2013

4 nights, 2 Adults

Outbound Flight - Direct

Jet2.Com	Jet2.Com

From:Manchester

DepDate:

23-Dec-2013

Time:16:00

Class:Economy

Jet2.Com

Torague

ArrDate:

23-Dec-2013

Time:19:15

Class:Economy

Inbound Flight - Direct

Jet2.Com	Jet2.Com

Fromrague

DepDate:

27-Dec-2013

Depart:18:45

Class:Economy

Jet2.Com

To:Manchester

ArrDate:

27-Dec-2013

Time:20:00

Class:Economy

Additional Flight Information

Passenger(s)	Class	Luggage

Adult.MR A G - 26/01/1976	ECONOMY	1pc x 22kg

Adult.MISS K L - 04/09/1982	ECONOMY

Extras

Airline Failure Protection Fee:	2 Person(s)	--------------------------------------------------------------------- £3.00

ATOL protection Fee:	2 Person(s)	--------------------------------------------------------------------- £5.00

Baggage:	1Pc x 22 KG	--------------------------------------------------------------------- £52.00

Online Checkin	1 Person(s)	--------------------------------------------------------------------- £10.00

Price Summary

Holiday price per adult	--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	£319.00

ATOL protection per adult	--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	£2.50*

Airline failure protection per adult	--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	£1.50#

Baggage price per person	--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	£52.00

Online Checkin price per person	--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	£10.00

MASTERCARD merchant fee	--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	£14.16

Total for 2 passengers	--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	£722.16

Special Requests:	It is our 10th anniversary on 25th Dec 2013 , Double Bed


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Prague is much cheaper and I think it feels not so much just going through the motions.
> 
> They have strip clubs that are not overly seedy and girls will perform full on together on a table right in front of you while you just sit back and enjoy the view whilst having a drink.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the stuff im looking for . We can both watch out front and then ask for some private time .

Must plan my trip better time !!

Thanks


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> *Look who has got a nice xmas present* :thumb:
> 
> Booking Acknowledgement
> 
> ...


Nice what special requests will you have for the wife ?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mattyt said:


> Nice what special requests will you have for the wife ?


May go to a strip club for a laugh but as it's Xmas it's more about a 'romantic trip' rather than a 'fun' trip

We have booked a Romeo and Juliet package for xmas day morning though http://www.hotelkingscourt.cz/spa-en.html treatment No 20 :wub:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

You went in the banana bar (upstairs). You really needed the banana club (downstairs) for that. There's a place right over the bridge from banana which do sex shows but they are terrible. Better off asking two prozzies to do it for a few bob


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

gotta say this is something i would love to experience at some point in my life, never been to amsterdam or prague so havnt even experienced the red light districts, one day though


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

And then when's she's all relaxed and has an afternoon nap you hit the brothels and go balls deep in super models?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

kev d said:


> gotta say this is something i would love to experience at some point in my life, never been to amsterdam or prague so havnt even experienced the red light districts, one day though


Never been to dam. Been to prague, woman are out of this world, cocaine is awesome if you know where to go and generally it's a beautiful city. Police stood with machine guns at 3 am on the square was a little alarming whilst I was trying to score but hey ho


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Dont appeal to me, i'd rather go and have fun with the mrs then spend time watching her playing with her self then bang the living daylights out her than watch a couple of trampy whores doing their day job-must be getting old


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> You went in the banana bar (upstairs). You really needed the banana club (downstairs) for that. There's a place right over the bridge from banana which do sex shows but they are terrible. Better off asking two prozzies to do it for a few bob


Yes we went to the one upstairs . Whats the banana club like ?

I did see the place you mention for sex show . Why is this place terrible ?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

mattyt said:


> Yes we went to the one upstairs . Whats the banana club like ?
> 
> I did see the place you mention for sex show . Why is this place terrible ?


Not been down there but there's a lot of sex shows/acts going on. Went to the show across the road with an ex years ago. 50 euro each to get in and the wife was yawning during the act. Looked bored daft


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds nice mate . Enjoy !


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> May go to a strip club for a laugh but as it's Xmas it's more about a 'romantic trip' rather than a 'fun' trip
> 
> We have booked a Romeo and Juliet package for xmas day morning though http://www.hotelkingscourt.cz/spa-en.html treatment No 20 :wub:


Sounds nice mate enjoy !


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> And then when's she's all relaxed and has an afternoon nap you hit the brothels and go balls deep in super models?


I would love to , the guilt tho would get me i will just work it all in to some dirty weekends bit by bit :thumb:


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

husky said:


> Dont appeal to me, i'd rather go and have fun with the mrs then spend time watching her playing with her self then bang the living daylights out her than watch a couple of trampy whores doing their day job-must be getting old


Fair enough mate . Each to there own . I want us to to watch to fit lessbians all other each knowing my girl is more than turned on get the deed done with home hopful extras of said hoes touch my partner . I think i will stop my filthly mind there now .


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mattyt said:


> Fair enough mate . Each to there own . I want us to to watch to fit lessbians all other each knowing my girl is more than turned on get the deed done with home hopful extras of said hoes touch my partner . I think i will stop my filthly mind there now .


Jesus i thought i was a liberal girlfriend by letting the OH watch babestation whilst i vacuumed...


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Jesus i thought i was a liberal girlfriend by letting the OH watch babestation whilst i vacuumed...


When ever your doing house chores , you should have that turned on before he is even in the room .

" seceretly munchie bites obvioulsy like babe station awell. "


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mattyt said:


> When ever your doing house chores , you should have that turned on before he is even in the room .
> 
> " seceretly munchie bites obvioulsy like babe station awell. "


no i like the old granny one with the phone.. cant remember what its called now...


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> no i like the old granny one with the phone.. cant remember what its called now...


Im trying to Forget that one thanks. Old women mg:

More importantly though you say your a liberal GF buy is he allowed to call these babe station women?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mattyt said:


> Im trying to Forget that one thanks. Old women mg:
> 
> More importantly though you say your a liberal GF buy is he allowed to call these babe station women?


no, but thats only down to the cost!!!!

Rudetube/spankwire etc are all allowed as they are free


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

I really most look into this adult lounge and male animal . I have Lots to contribute !


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> no, but thats only down to the cost!!!!
> 
> Rudetube/spankwire etc are all allowed as they are free


Good girl my logics aswell .

I certainly wouldnt be paying for bugger all unless certain areas need fulfilling ..........

First lover from 16 so many things to fulfill with my lovely other half


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Me and my missus are filthy fcukers. Missionary in the dark. Sick fuks aren't we


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Prague is much cheaper and I think it feels not so much just going through the motions.
> 
> They have strip clubs that are not overly seedy and girls will perform full on together on a table right in front of you while you just sit back and enjoy the view whilst having a drink.
> 
> ...


this sounds like "atlas" or Darlings" - went there with some finnish birds we grabbed that night it was pretty good


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

hehe babestation, anyone else wish they were allowed to get a bit more explicit or am a the only perv,haha


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

get in taxi in dam and ask for club candy just pay entrance and its a club

lots of sights to see in there


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

andyebs said:


> get in taxi in dam and ask for club candy just pay entrance and its a club
> 
> lots of sights to see in there


Have you been yourself ? Tell me more . Why am i guessing this is a swingers club ?


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

yeah its a swingers club i have popped in there its the oldest one in the world

obv ont have to take part but a lot goes on and most all on show


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

andyebs said:


> yeah its a swingers club i have popped in there its the oldest one in the world
> 
> obv ont have to take part but a lot goes on and most all on show


Sounds intresting . Whats the dresscife in there ? I have read about certain places where you have to walk around in underware , this aint fair on my girl .

A more indepth review would be very much appricated

Thanks


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

andyebs said:


> yeah its a swingers club i have popped in there its the oldest one in the world
> 
> obv ont have to take part but a lot goes on and most all on show


Also mate whats the average age of peolpe in the place . I dont want all the attention on us .what it is being young a fit .


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

pm for you

dont want to give to much away


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm going on the ferries to dam in November, I'm still asking myself why lol.

I don't smoke weed, I don't really drink that often and I certainly would never pay for sex! I live in Hull for gods sake, a tight top and a drink and its a given lol.

Probs just going for the laughs and the stories to tell.


----------



## mattyt (Nov 10, 2011)

andyebs said:


> pm for you
> 
> dont want to give to much away


Cheers mate i will take a read .


----------

